# My emersed experiments....



## pietert (8 Apr 2017)

Just wanted to show some emersed growth I've been playing with... Just natural sunlight, and on pond soil.

Hydrocotyle Leucocephala




 

 

Hemianthus Callitrichoides



 

Hemianthus Micranthemoides



 

Cryptocoryne sp.



 



 

Real fun to watch the tiny flowers of the HC. Haven't got a pic from those.


----------



## pietert (9 Apr 2017)

this is how the HC, HM, and crypto's started. Just add water....


----------



## pietert (9 Apr 2017)

and some new ones, this time on ADA Amazonia

Alternanthera Reineckii 'Rosaefolia'



 

not much to see but it is Eleocharis Vivipara



 


moss


----------



## dean (9 Apr 2017)

Quite a collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC (15 Apr 2017)

Nice collection. Keep the updates coming.

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## pietert (28 Apr 2017)

update! 

Alternanthera Reineckii 'Rosaefolia'



 

 Eleocharis Vivipara



 

moss


----------



## pietert (28 Apr 2017)

The plants adapted to emersed conditions very well. There is a lack of sunlight and it has been cold. The window they are in is facing the east so they catch a couple of hours sunlight per day. The ADA soil is a lot more esthetically pleasing than pond soil


----------



## pietert (21 May 2017)

and this is why I started growing my aquatic plants emersed. To get a crypto I had in my tank for over 25 years to flower, so I could identify it. I put this crypto in a plastic bottle as a simple greenhouse a year ago. I sort of forgot it....... So today I checked it as it was looking a bit overgrown.....



 

 

 

 

Now I have to get it out because the "flower" is partially in the soil. And cut it up to have a look inside. Can someone give me the right term for this "flower" in english?

to be continued....


----------



## pietert (21 May 2017)

alternanthera rosaefolia


----------



## GHNelson (21 May 2017)

pietert said:


> and this is why I started growing my aquatic plants emersed. To get a crypto I had in my tank for over 25 years to flower, so I could identify it. I put this crypto in a plastic bottle as a simple greenhouse a year ago. I sort of forgot it....... So today I checked it as it was looking a bit overgrown.....
> 
> View attachment 105489 View attachment 105490 View attachment 105491 View attachment 105492
> 
> ...


Spathe
A leaf like bract that encloses or subtends a flower cluster or spadix.
hoggie


----------



## JSeymour (23 May 2017)

pietert said:


> and this is why I started growing my aquatic plants emersed. To get a crypto I had in my tank for over 25 years to flower, so I could identify it. I put this crypto in a plastic bottle as a simple greenhouse a year ago. I sort of forgot it....... So today I checked it as it was looking a bit overgrown.....
> 
> View attachment 105489 View attachment 105490 View attachment 105491 View attachment 105492
> 
> ...


You don't need to unbury them, they are fully above the soil, the swelling at the bottom is the kettle. Only a few have kettles below the soil. Just looking at the top/limb of the spathe, I can tell you it's Cryptocoryne wendtii, possibly the compact variety.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pietert (23 May 2017)

You are right JSeymour, I was too fast with that conclusion. I did cut it below the kettle. The spathe was about 3 cm in total. I cut it open but I was a bit too late as the spathe was already going bad. And it was more difficult to see than I thought. 
I will soon post some pics of the submerse crypt.


----------



## JSeymour (23 May 2017)

One I did the other day, C. cordata var diderici. I use a fresh razor and slice straight down. Once I get to the 'bottom', I score a straight line connecting the cut and it will snap right off. You can also just cut all the way around leaving just the flowers. I was unsuccessfully trying self fertilisation.







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pietert (27 May 2017)

Great pics JSeymour! My first guess was Wendtii, but the plant shows a lot of variety in looks under different circumstances within different setups. That made me question my initial guess. That's why I put them in emerse setup. After some research i found out that there are a lot of different wendtii's. 

This crypt shows dark green leaves with purple or purple-brown underside under water depending on the lighting.

The spathe is probably the same for all types of wendtii, please correct me if i'm wrong.

My best guess right know is Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Mi oya"

I'm really fascinated by the inflorescence of the crypts. 

I have some cryptocoryne crispatula var. flaccidifolia I'm going to put emersed.


----------



## JSeymour (29 May 2017)

Probably not 'Mi Oya', as it tends to be long leaved, very red, and has an undulating edge. I would caution against adding a variety tag, like Mi Oya, Kompakt, Indonesia, etc., at this point. These names denote very specific plants sources, that adhere to a set of characteristics. When you find new homes as you produce more and more, these plants may not conform to the variety name you put on it. At the very least this causes a lot of confusion, at worst, someone accuses you of being unscrupulous. It is a beautiful example of Cryptocoryne wendtii, an extra name doesn't make it better. No offense meant, hope you see what I'm getting at.  

The spathe of wendtii can vary quite a bit depending on variety, nutrient levels, and lighting. It can even resemble beckettii, a closely related species. 

The spathes are amazing, part of what drew me into Crypts. The crispatula vars can be difficult to flower, but you would be doing it right. Most flower as they become emersed in the dry season. Expect some melt.

Keep us posted and definitely let me know if you get your flaccidifolia to bloom. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pietert (30 May 2017)

This is the crypt in submerse form. 20-25cm high. Really purple/pink.

When I sold  these crypts in the past, I sold them as cryptocoryne sp. Just to be sure the buyer got what he/she paid for. Now I can sell them as Cryptocoryne wendtii


----------



## pietert (30 May 2017)

Here you see the crypto on the bottom, you see the dark green leaves.


----------



## JSeymour (30 May 2017)

Glad to hear that.  

Here is my Mi Oya, emersed, for comparison.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pietert (30 May 2017)

wow, really stunning! Big difference!


----------



## Paulo Soares (11 Sep 2017)

Hello Pietert, 

I really aprecciate what you´re doing up here. This really shows how far you love this hobby. 

Looking forward for more news. 

Best compliments.


----------



## Deanne (30 Oct 2017)

Very impressive!


----------

